# How to ripen an avocado that has already been cut in half ???



## larry_stewart (Apr 28, 2015)

I bought a few avocados to make guacamole.
I cut one in half to find out it was too firm to mash up.
I was wondering if there is a way to ripen the already cut avocado.

I already ate one half, didn't taste bad, but had the consistency  of biting into a bar of soap.

How do I know what the consistency of biting into a bar of soap is, you might ask ??

When I was younger, I had my mouth washed out with soap many times, and to make sure I got the full experience, I had to bite it 

Anyway, if not ripenable ( if this is a word), what else can I do with the hard unripe half ?

Larry


----------



## CraigC (Apr 28, 2015)

Avocados only ripen after the have been picked, about 5 to 7 days. I would throw the unripened 1/2 away as a lesson learned. Paper bag with tomato for the rest. Haas will turn black and give at the stem end.


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 29, 2015)

Ethylene gas, which is given off by a lot of fruits when they ripen, accelerates ripening.  Apples give off more ethylene than most.  Tomatoes and bananas also give off ethylene.  You can place one of these fruits that keep well at the same temperature of the fruit you are trying to ripen in a closed container (such as a closed paper bag) to hasten the ripening.

I knew that storing apples with other fruits hasten ripening (which is why you generally don't want to), but after doing a little research I learned about the others.


----------

